# 07 Rabbit oil pressure light and high oil volume



## Harleyquin (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey all.

When I was headed to work this morning, I got the dreaded oil pressure alarm and a subsequent check engine light. It was sub zero Fahrenheit as it has been for the last few days and it was my first time driving it since the bitter cold started. I figured it was a frozen sensor and it would sort itself out after the quick drive or when the weather got a little warmer.

When I got home I checked my oil level to rule that out and saw that it was incredibly high, like at least a quart above max. My last oil change was about 1k miles ago. Since then, it's appeared normal at my fill up checks. The high oil makes me concerned it's the pump itself, not the sensor. Is that pretty sound reasoning? Also, am I safe driving it less than five miles to the repair shop on this state or do I ball up and tow it?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*airation*

your crankshaft may be beating your oil into a froth. drain your oil to the proper level and if you haven't already done damage, with any luck you'll be ok. hard to build pressure with foam.


----------



## newpassatt (May 6, 2006)

Any change in the coolant level? Not sure if your enginehas one but my old awm 1.8t had an oil cooler that would flood the engine with coolant if one of the seals failed. And no, the oil pump would not have anything to do with the oil level. What dtc's are stored from the cel coming on?


----------

